# Longines Legend Diver Wanted



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Anybody have an L.L.D. they no longer want or wear?!

Would love to have one of these....so if anybody is thinking of selling/trading etc one........Id be keen to know!

Thanks!


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

A little bump for this one please!

Nobody have a Longines Legend Diver they dont wear much, or would like to sell?

Thanks!


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

A gentle bump for a Longines legend please!


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Another bump for a L.L.D. please!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

pm sent.


----------

